# Vorteile Dropsau vs. Hardride FR / +Bilder DropSau



## Ronny* (14. Januar 2005)

Nabend allerseits 

Ich bin kurz davor mir ne Wildsau zu holen. Jedoch überlege ich gerade, obs ne Wildsau Hardride FR oder DropSau wird. Ausstattungsmäßig hätte die DropSau Steckachse hinten sowie die Nabe im Preis mit drin. Dämpfer wird beides mal der Fox dhx 5.0 werden.

Welche weiteren Vorteile hat die DropSau? (speziell der andere hinterbau?)

Desweiteren finde ich sehr spärlich bilder von aufgebauten dropsaüen im internet. Falls jemand von euch eine DropSau hat, würde ich mich über ein paar Bilder freuen 

Gruß
Ronny


----------



## DaSterch (14. Januar 2005)

Ronny* schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend allerseits
> 
> Ich bin kurz davor mir ne Wildsau zu holen. Jedoch überlege ich gerade, obs ne Wildsau Hardride FR oder DropSau wird. Ausstattungsmäßig hätte die DropSau Steckachse hinten sowie die Nabe im Preis mit drin. Dämpfer wird beides mal der Fox dhx 5.0 werden.
> 
> ...


Hi, Erstmal wäre interessant zu wissen, was du mit dem Gerät machen willst. Immerhin ist das Gewicht der Dropsau höher naja Preismäßig ist die Dropsau auch Spitzenreiter. Die Dropsau ist auf jedem Fall vom Aufbau, speziell der Hinterbau, massiver als die Hardride und sicherlich auch für härtere Eisätze konzipiert als die Hardride.
Gruss
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronny* (14. Januar 2005)

hmm...was passt denn nicht? ?(

Einsatz: Freeride, DH
Muss: 12mm steckachse, vorne platz für ne 170mm DBG, umwerfer möglich

Gruß
Ronny


----------



## NitroCobra (14. Januar 2005)

seh ich auch so
also ich fahr die hardride mit t8 und es geht trotzdem noch bergauf  
bei der dropsau kann ich mir nich vorstellen das man berg nauf kommt...ausser du baust ne rohloff ein#
also wenn nur die beiden bikes zur auswahl stehen hängst wohl nur vom einsatz zweg ab...die hardride is halt sozusagen der allrounder und die dropsau das bike zum gondelfahren  

~tippfehler*g*


----------



## Ronny* (14. Januar 2005)

NitroCobra schrieb:
			
		

> bei der dropsau kann ich mir nich vorstellen das man berg nauf kommt...ausser du baust ne rohloff ein#



Jetzt ist die Frage "warum?" - liegts an der gesamten rahmengeometrie oder ist es das mehrgewicht von ~1kg?

Gruß
Ronny


----------



## DaSterch (14. Januar 2005)

Ronny* schrieb:
			
		

> hmm...was passt denn nicht? ?(
> 
> Einsatz: Freeride, DH
> Muss: 12mm steckachse, vorne platz für ne 170mm DBG, umwerfer möglich
> ...


Ist schon editiert, war ein bisschen unglücklich formuliert.


----------



## NitroCobra (14. Januar 2005)

hauptsächlich weil umwerfer montage nicht möglich ist und die übersetzung somit für uphill bescheiden ist
.....ausser rohloff
gewicht wär nich das problem...wäre mit kondition zu bekämpfen
und die geo.....das weis ich nich


----------



## Ronny* (14. Januar 2005)

DaSterch schrieb:
			
		

> Ist schon editiert, war ein bisschen unglücklich formuliert.



kein Problem...ich hätte ja auch irgendwo nen fehler drin haben können 

Gruß
Ronny


----------



## NitroCobra (14. Januar 2005)

ich glaub wir fangen grad zum chatten an*g*


----------



## Ronny* (14. Januar 2005)

NitroCobra schrieb:
			
		

> hauptsächlich weil umwerfer montage nicht möglich ist und die übersetzung somit für uphill bescheiden ist



da verwechselst du leider was...die dropsau hat die möglichkeit einer umwerfermontage, da sie der kompromiß zwischen hardride und wildsau DH darstellt. 

Zitat Wildsau.com : "Besonderes Die Montage eines Umwerfers ist möglich"

Gruß
Ronny

edit: chatten - nichts leichter als das 

edit2: Bilder sind immer noch herzlichst willkommen


----------



## NitroCobra (14. Januar 2005)

verdammt....hab da in meinen gedanken irgendwie ein "nicht" eingefügt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaSterch (14. Januar 2005)

Ich sag mal so, wenn die 12mm Steckachse für dich sowieso ein muss ist, dann würd ich die Dropsau nehmen. Die ist zwar schwerer als die Hardride aber du hast schon 12mm Ausfallenden und die Nabe. Wenn du die Hardride aufrüsten willst wirds teurer, denn die brauchst die Aufallenden + eventl. verstärkte Wippe  + 12mm Nabe usw.


----------



## Sunblade (15. Januar 2005)

@Ronny: Was willste den jetzt genau mit dem Teil machen? Brauchst du die 230mm Federweg?

@Alutech Support: Was kosten Ausfallenden für ne 12mm Steckachse an der Hardride?


----------



## Ronny* (15. Januar 2005)

@sunblade: DH und FR, wie oben schon erwÃ¤hnt 

variable Ausfallenden kosten 249â¬ Aufpreis, wenn mich nicht alles tÃ¤uscht.

GruÃ
Ronny


----------



## Sunblade (15. Januar 2005)

Ronny* schrieb:
			
		

> @sunblade: DH und FR, wie oben schon erwÃ¤hnt


Schon klar, mir gings in erster Linie darum, ob du den zusÃ¤tzlichen Federweg brauchst, nen Dh kommste mit 200mm auch runter und Bender hat an seinem Banshee auch ned mehr.


> variable Ausfallenden kosten 249â¬ Aufpreis, wenn mich nicht alles tÃ¤uscht.


  dann wÃ¤re dei Dropsau nur noch ca. 100â¬ teurer und die Nabe gÃ¤bs auch noch dazu? Dann is die Dropsau besser, da die Hardride durch die Steckachse noch ein paar hundert Gramm schwerer wid.


----------



## Ronny* (15. Januar 2005)

stop  - ich glaub wir haben uns missverstanden.

Variable Ausfallenden kosten 249â¬ Aufpreis, aber eine feste 12mm Steckachse beim HR nur 39,90â¬ Aufpreis.

Ãber genÃ¼gend Federweg kann ich mich eigentlich nicht beklagen - lieber zuviel als zuwenig 

GruÃ
Ronny


----------



## Sunblade (15. Januar 2005)

Ja, hab dich falsch verstanden. Das ein variables Aufallende was anderes ist, dacht ich mir schon, aus deiner Antwort hab ich aber geschlossen, dass die Steckachse ebensoviel kostet.

Grad wenn du ne 170mm Gabel fährst passen die 200mm der Hardride vielleicht besser, an der Droppsau haste dafür halt detlich mehr SAG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronny* (15. Januar 2005)

Nabend nochmals allerseits 

Hat den wirklich niemand ein Bild einer aufgebauten DropSau bzw. kennt jemanden, der eine fährt  

Gruß
Ronny


----------



## Sunblade (16. Januar 2005)

Orientier dich vielleicht mal an der DH-Sau, hab nämlich auch noch keine Dropsau gesehen, ansonsten frag mal bei Alutech anch, die wollen das Ding ja schließlich verkaufen 

Was hat die Hardride mit 12mm Steckachse eigentlich für ne Hinterbaubreite, 135mm?


----------



## Alutech-Support (16. Januar 2005)

hallo,

genau, die hardride hat bei 12mm steckachse auch 135mm einbaubreite.

grüße
joh


----------



## der Olli (16. Januar 2005)

Ronny* schrieb:
			
		

> Hat den wirklich niemand ein Bild einer aufgebauten DropSau bzw. kennt jemanden, der eine fährt



öh, ja...also ´n Bild von meiner aufgebauten Dropsau kann ich bald posten.


----------



## Ronny* (16. Januar 2005)

kennt ihr auch noch die hinterbaubreite der dropsau bei 12mm steckachse?

@olli - ich warte gerne auf paar Bilder 

Gruß
Ronny


----------



## flying-nik (16. Januar 2005)

135mm....

gruß
nik


----------



## Deleted 4151 (23. Januar 2005)

ein bild meiner dropsau..


----------



## $TUNE$ (23. Januar 2005)

ganz ehrlich  : ich mein  die dropsau baut ja  mit der  t8   noch ganz ok aber ich will garnicht wissen wie steil der lenkwinkel ist mit ner 170mm gabel!!


----------



## Deleted 4151 (23. Januar 2005)

der rahmen ist an die 888 angepasst...


----------



## Blackholez (24. Januar 2005)

Hey krasse Leitung zum Umwerfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4151 (24. Januar 2005)

hab nur darauf gewartet


----------

